# Recommendations for bait casting reel?



## dwshunt

OK, I have no clue about what a good one would be. I see Bassmasters has one by Rick Clunn for $100 with like 7 ball bearings and fancy break system to eliminate backlash or is a name brand like Shimino better? How many ball bearings does a guy need anyway? Is there a big difference between a high dollar reel and say a $50 one?

I love casting with a bait caster, but really wasn't very good at it, lots of backlashes for me.

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## gazoo

I have 3 bait casters and I love them all. I have a Rick Clunn signatutre reel as well. To be honest it is the one I use the least. My other two get used the most. If money is a big deal stay away from the low end cheap stuff. They will only frustrate you and you will want to throw it in the water. Spend a little more and you will be happier.

1-Abu Garcia EON 5600 - Beautiful round baitcaster I purchased it on eBay for a lot less that the $200 new.
2-Quantum energy - found a 50% off sale for this one.

There is nothing wrong with my Rick Clunn I have 2 buddies that use them as well. I just prefer my others.

Good luck.

:beer:


----------



## rdneibch

don't buy a $50 turd.spend alittle more and get a good one.it will make your fishing more enjoyable.i like shimanos,chronarch mg's for crankbaits and curados for everything else.one of my buddies bought some of the chrome looking 10 ball bearing reels from bps and they felt like pretty good reels.they are like $149.


----------



## Ryan_Todd

i too am a shimano guy and have never had any problems with mine.


----------



## Invector

I run with the smaller shamonos. I also for my bigger rig use a Cardif. Love that real.


----------



## Puddinhead

All we use are the Abu Garcia 5500's.

We live bait fish mostly, free swimming shad for largemouth and stripers, but we also occasionally use the same reels to throw spoons, spooks, jigs, and bucktails.

They're the best on the market for all-purpose fishing IMHO.

If you're strictly chunking crankbaits, spinners, etc. perhaps you'd rather have a strictly bass fishing reel. If you're going after anything over about 10 lbs, I'd prefer the 5500's. I've caught 30 lb stripers on them with 12 lb test. Good reels, durable and last forever if you take care of them.


----------



## varmithunter06

well you really cant beat abu-garcia for relaibilty but if you want to spend some more money id go for pflueger or shimono


----------

